# Fear Factory: Soul of a new machine good, after not, this album sound akin godflesh?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like Fear Factory (usa), debut album, like a Godflesh more death metal-laden, whit death growls, but after they sound too commercial for my liking, in other words they sold out to music industry just like old Pitch Shifter(U.K), there albums : Industrial is killer release so is Submit e.p, Desensitized is good but not as good as the two firsts, after Desensitized I don't like it, what do you think or what to make of all of this?

:tiphat:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

in the 1990's at high school I was living in a student dormitory and we were listening to some industrial metal (along with a lot of punk and grunge). We listened to Ministry (In the Land of Rape and Honey), Nine Inch Nails, Fear Factory etc. But one of the most hardcore industrial metal albums is no doubt Strapping Young Lad - City


----------



## Flutter (Mar 26, 2019)

Demanufacture, Obsolete and Digimortal were all classic albums, love them


----------

